# Texting?



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is it possible to text from your IPad to another cell phone.  Not an Iphone, but just anyone's cell number?

Thanks,
Mary J


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes. There are several texting apps that you can download. The one that I have is "textfree". Someone on this board recommended it. It works well. Textfree assigns a phone number to you.  It also has a way to send an receive calls. I think you get 10 free minutes to begin with, but then have to buy minutes or "earn" them. There are several ways to earn the minutes. I have not done that because I have not needed to use the voicecall feature.


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

So, just texting is FREE from the IPad user?  Does the person your texting get charged?  I know on my phone, I have unlimited texting.  I'm a little confused on what or when will be charged.  I sure don't want a shock after I have been using it for a while... ya know?  I have no need to do the phone calling, just wanna text FREE..

Thanks so much for your reply.

Mary J


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mary Johnson said:


> So, just texting is FREE from the IPad user? Does the person your texting get charged? I know on my phone, I have unlimited texting. I'm a little confused on what or when will be charged. I sure don't want a shock after I have been using it for a while... ya know? I have no need to do the phone calling, just wanna text FREE..
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.
> 
> Mary J


If the other person has unlimited texting then he/she would not be charged. It is just like receiving a text from another cell phone. Of course you have to have an internet connection to text(either wifi or 3g)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have textfree and textplus.  I prefer textplus but textfee works more like a cellphone, as you are assigned a cellphone number.

What is charged to the other person depends on their usage plan. If they pay for texts, or exceed their plan, they will get charged. With textplus, if the other person has it (and there is a android version, too), then there is no charge.

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have textfree and textplus. I prefer textplus but textfee works more like a cellphone, as you are assigned a cellphone number.
> 
> What is charged to the other person depends on their usage plan. If they pay for texts, or exceed their plan, they will get charged. With textplus, if the other person has it (and there is a android version, too), then there is no charge.
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking that YOU were the one who recommended Textfree, but I wasn't sure. What do you like better about Textplus over Textfree?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to think about that....I don't really text all that much, let me play with them both and see what it was that made me go back to Textplus.  I tried textfree 'cause I liked the idea of the cellphone number, as some of my friends seemed to have a problem using the textplus code.  I'll report back this evening.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both textfree and textplus and I use textfree the most. I like that it uses a phone number... Actually I really like the original apple text app on my iPhone and really wish I had the same one for my iPad.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

FWIW--I actually gave up on texting from the iPad not long after I jailbroke my iPhone. The JB text app I use on that blows away the experience on the iPad (and the stock iPhone app) and I decided to up our texting plans to unlimited rather than use the inferior free apps on the iPad.  Having to use an "intermediary" app just didn't do it for me, especially since it didn't show up as "me" to friends and family, and it was a nuisance to switch conversations with them from one device to another ("no, text me at my regular number instead!")  Plus the app was forever pinging me with notifications about their updates and features.  I finally deleted it; being able to use the big screen/keyboard didn't make up for the hassle.  The phone is always on me anyway, even more so than the iPad, and for archiving purposes, I'd rather my conversations all be on one device, in just one app.

Because the apps are typically free, they're certainly well worth experimenting with, but not everyone is going to be happy with their limitations.  If I needed it for something like free international texting, it might be more worthwhile to me though!


----------

